# TSW Vortex's



## mriley (May 21, 2011)

just picked me up a set of 18 inch tsw vortex rims wrapped with nitto tires used from craigslist. the rims are literally brand new they have 300 miles on them, and the tires are literally brand new also 300 miles on them too. check this deal out, guy sold them to me for 350 bucks, for upwards of 1400 dollars worth of brand new tire and rim. lucked out on this one so i thought id share my find.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

they look great...nice deal too...
Bill


----------

